# My First Tank Build - 55g



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm happy to finally have an account here and most of my equipment to complete my first tank. After reading a lot for months and looking at the amazing tanks here on this site it's really inspired me to go for it. Here is everything I have up to this point in time. I am not opposed to any ideas, thoughts, comments, etc. I am still very new to this and am trying to learn everything I can from the more experienced! Please keep in mind, like I said, this is my first ever tank build and I have absolutely no past experience doing anything like this but I want to learn. I've also read that 55 gallon tanks are very hard to scape so I've been trying my best.

Also, the T5 lighting I use for some plants inside during the winter, this was used to try and take some better photos and is not the light I'm using for the tank.


----------



## Teibban (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Pyro,

Looks like you will have a very nice tank. What kind of fish do you want to add to this tank?

Good luck with the rest of the scaping.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Teibban said:


> Hey Pyro,
> 
> Looks like you will have a very nice tank. What kind of fish do you want to add to this tank?
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the scaping.


Hey Teibban, thanks for checking out my setup! Thank you, and I haven't really thought a whole lot about fish yet but I do like Rasboras.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

pyrosnowman said:


> Hey everyone! I'm happy to finally have an account here and most of my equipment to complete my first tank. After reading a lot for months and looking at the amazing tanks here on this site it's really inspired me to go for it.


Great start Pyrosnowman. I think this forum is excellent as well and I'm inspired every day when I'm reading different threads. I'm just getting started as well and trying to learn all that I can. 

I really like the layout so far. the two wood pieces that stand straight up in the left looks amazing. good luck and keep us updated, I'm going to follow your progress. Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> Great start Pyrosnowman. I think this forum is excellent as well and I'm inspired every day when I'm reading different threads. I'm just getting started as well and trying to learn all that I can.
> 
> I really like the layout so far. the two wood pieces that stand straight up in the left looks amazing. good luck and keep us updated, I'm going to follow your progress. Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


Hey, don't know how I missed this Thursday. I like the energy here on TPT as everyone seems to be quite friendly and willing to teach what they know to help others. It's exactly what I was hoping for when I first saw this forum. 

Thank you for the positive feedback! Also, glad to hear someone else likes the two stand up pieces on the left as I wasn't to sure about it at first but it's grown on me. I'll have more updates soon, and will be adding a light or filter next.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

How's the tank going? You have any new updates/pics?


----------



## pe7ra (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks good man! What are you using for filtration? Agree with the above users, vertical logs look mighty fine. Have you thought about plants?


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> How's the tank going? You have any new updates/pics?


Unfortunately no new updates yet as I spent most of this replacing vinyl stripes on my car and just haven't had the time.

I am planning on ordering a 48" Finnex Ray 2 within the next day as everything I've read has been positive feedback and I really wanted to give LEDs a go. My friend who's been in the planted tank hobby on and off for several years said it's been easy for him to get the plants in the tank first, then fill it up after they root a little so I was thinking of doing that. Just needed the light source first! Lol Have you had any experience with this?


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

pe7ra said:


> Looks good man! What are you using for filtration? Agree with the above users, vertical logs look mighty fine. Have you thought about plants?


Hey there Pe7ra, welcome to TPT forum! Thank you very much and really I am glad to know people like the vertical pieces. I was so skeptical at first but they really have grown on me more every day. 

For filtration I'm thinking of going with a canister filter. Maybe something like the Cascade 700 canister filter which is rated for a 65 gallon. I think the Cascade 1200 would be too large to use on my tank but I keep hearing conflicting arguments on whether there is such a thing as too much filtration. I've been giving it a lot more thought lately but am still open to new ideas and opinions. 

For plants I really want to do some dwarf hair grass, especially on the right side of the tank where it gives a field like view between the rocks and some small pieces of scattered driftwood. Definitely some anubias as well though I need to be careful because some types I've heard can be harmful to shrimp. I would also like to use some moss around/ on driftwood to give it a more natural feel. Still looking into some other types as well and I'm sure I'll end up adding more in the future regardless!


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

pyrosnowman said:


> Unfortunately no new updates yet as I spent most of this replacing vinyl stripes on my car and just haven't had the time.
> 
> I am planning on ordering a 48" Finnex Ray 2 within the next day as everything I've read has been positive feedback and I really wanted to give LEDs a go. My friend who's been in the planted tank hobby on and off for several years said it's been easy for him to get the plants in the tank first, then fill it up after they root a little so I was thinking of doing that. Just needed the light source first! Lol Have you had any experience with this?


I'm actually new to the hobby myself so I'm not sure about planting the plants first and letting them root. It does make sense and seems to make things a lot easier to setup. 

Keep us posted on the progress though.


----------



## SinX7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't wait for the final result.

If you don't mind me asking, how much have you spent so far, so I can have a ideal budget.

Thanks!


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> I'm actually new to the hobby myself so I'm not sure about planting the plants first and letting them root. It does make sense and seems to make things a lot easier to setup.
> 
> Keep us posted on the progress though.


Definitely will do, and it's nice having other people to talk to who are also new to the hobby. Makes for interesting topics and bouncing back ideas from a beginner stand point. I was actually going to order the 48" Finnex Ray 2 Saturday but for some reason they are not available on their site and they are currently unavailable on Amazon. Not sure what happened there but it has caused a slight set back. I emailed Finnex this morning asking about the situation.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

SinX7 said:


> Can't wait for the final result.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much have you spent so far, so I can have a ideal budget.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Sinx7,

I got a really good deal on the tank, just so happened to go shopping for one the day Petco was having their dollar per gallon sale. So $55 for the tank and about $80 for the stainless steel black stand. I ordered the driftwood on Amazon and that was about $40. The Yamaya stones I ordered from ADA, which seem to now be unavailable, and I ordered 20lbs, for almost $100, just so I had plenty plus I didn't mind having left overs. The last thing I've currently got is the substrate which I got for about $1 a pound on Amazon. So 120lbs of substrate in the tank for $120 total thanks to Amazon prime free shipping. Looks like current total for everything pictured comes to $395 so far. Which actually isn't too bad though I still need to get the filter and lighting, along with plants of course. Looking at another 200-300 I'm sure plus any future additions including shrimp and fish.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

UPDATE

Just wanted to note that I got a hold of Finnex and they told me they are currently out of the 48" Ray 2 LEDs. They said they should have more in stock in early November and they would notify me when they are in stock. Obviously this puts a small damper on my build for the time being but it will give me a little more time for additional research.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you looked at Build My Led fixtures? I have four, one on my 55g, and they are great pictures.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Rivercats said:


> Have you looked at Build My Led fixtures? I have four, one on my 55g, and they are great pictures.


I actually did look at that site a few months back but it was a little confusing to me as I really didn't know much about it at the time. What setup do you have for your 55g? Any pictures of it as well? Also, thanks for the info!


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

I also had a 55g for my first planted tank. I really like the scape you have set up. Jungle Val might look good among those upright pieces of driftwood. I had a forest of Jungle Val with a school of Harlequin rasboras, and it was a very nice display. If you are interested in rasboras, I can guarantee you would not regret having a large school of those fish in a lushly planted environment.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

yeah definitely get some huge tall plants next to the wood. The grey stones are the right look too... unnatural in comparison to the left side of the tank, try not to make it so straight looking. besides that I love the start!


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

EndlerGame said:


> I also had a 55g for my first planted tank. I really like the scape you have set up. Jungle Val might look good among those upright pieces of driftwood. I had a forest of Jungle Val with a school of Harlequin rasboras, and it was a very nice display. If you are interested in rasboras, I can guarantee you would not regret having a large school of those fish in a lushly planted environment.


Hey EndlerGame, thanks for the great input! I've seen the Jungle Val in quite a few pictures and never knew what it was called. Great to hear some feedback about rasboras as well! How many did you have in your tank? Did you order them or get them from your LFS?


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Jonnywhoop said:


> yeah definitely get some huge tall plants next to the wood. The grey stones are the right look too... unnatural in comparison to the left side of the tank, try not to make it so straight looking. besides that I love the start!


Thanks Jonnywhoop, yeah it took me quite a while working on the scaping to get it where it currently is and I was trying to make it not so perfect looking. Fortunately still have some time to move things around as I'm still waiting to order the lighting fixture.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

> Just wanted to note that I got a hold of Finnex and they told me they are currently out of the 48" Ray 2 LEDs. They said they should have more in stock in early November and they would notify me when they are in stock. Obviously this puts a small damper on my build for the time being but it will give me a little more time for additional research.


You have a 55 gallon tank with a center brace, have you thought about 2, 24" lights? It may be a little more expensive but it's more versatile.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually just looked it up and there is about a $100 difference between the 48" and the 2, 24". I wouldn't suggest that lol.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Terminalance said:


> Actually just looked it up and there is about a $100 difference between the 48" and the 2, 24". I wouldn't suggest that lol.


Thanks for the suggestion nonetheless! Lol I did minimal research on two 24" lights so I didn't know they were actually cheaper until you mentioned it!


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Putting the drifwood upright definitely adds a more dynamic feeling to the tank than if they were lying down flat at the bottom. But having the three tallest pieces all next to each other at 90 degree angles to the base makes the setup look a little uniform, in my opinion. Have you tried angling one or two of the pieces?


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

TyrannosaurusSex said:


> Putting the drifwood upright definitely adds a more dynamic feeling to the tank than if they were lying down flat at the bottom. But having the three tallest pieces all next to each other at 90 degree angles to the base makes the setup look a little uniform, in my opinion. Have you tried angling one or two of the pieces?


I did play around with the idea of angles to the sides and will definitely look into that. I'm just very limited as there is quite a bit of buried driftwood from the two larger pieces standing upright.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Good news everyone! Finally have a fresh update now that life has decided to stop taking over. Finnex finally got the 48" Ray 2 Daylight back in stock and I placed my order for one this morning. Scheduled arrival date is this upcoming Thursday! Hooray


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Great news, ordered the light Monday morning and received it yesterday when I got home from work. Here is a photo of the new Finnex Ray 2 I got resting on top of the tank without the side lifts.


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks to Neontetras4me I will have some UG coming in tomorrow for the front right side of my tank. I'm thinking about putting some hair grass on the right side of the tank as well behind the rock formation so that it will fill in some of that background space. Trying to decide whether to do moss or glosso on the left side between the rocks and vertical driftwood.


----------



## sdylanh (Dec 9, 2011)

You're giving me some nice inspiration here for a makeover on my 55g. I am one of many that struggle with effectively scaping the wide and narrow footprint here, but I love the affect of the vertical driftwood. I have a decent amount of wood as well that I may be able to rig up vertical as well. I like it!


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you very much! I've been getting some nice compliments about the vertical driftwood and after trying to lay some down on it's side it just didn't give me the same feel I was going for. Yeah I will say even though this is my first tank, it was not easy coming up with the layout for the driftwood and stones. I spent quite a few hours putting it all together, but I love the way it has turned out so far!

Got the UG in the mail and placed it around on the front right side of the tank. Ordered some Giant hairgrass for some background feel behind the rocks and in between the vertical driftwood on the left. I ordered some glosso for the left side of the tank around the stones and driftwood.


----------

